# 3 Lenses for Photokina, but...[CR2]



## Canon Rumors Guy (Jul 27, 2010)

```
<p><strong>…. another soon after?

<span style="font-weight: normal;">I’m told we can expect 3 new lenses to be shown off at the Canon EXPO and Photokina.</span></strong><strong> </strong>Canon lauched 3 lenses with the 7D last year, so it’s notÃ‚Â unprecedented.</p>
<p>A 4th lens would be announced in the November/December timeframe with a “new camera body”.</p>
<p>Sadly, no confirmation on which lenses will arrive.</p>
<p><strong><span style="color: #ff0000;">c</span>r</strong></p>
```


----------



## AverageJoe (Jul 27, 2010)

Canon Expo is September 2-3
Photokina is September 21-26

Should be a big month.


----------



## Cobalt720 (Jul 27, 2010)

I'll tell ya, If the 60d doesn't come out before or during the month of september... I'm buying a 50d!!!


----------



## gkreis (Jul 27, 2010)

Cobalt720 said:


> I'll tell ya, If the 60d doesn't come out before or during the month of september... I'm buying a 50d!!!



Why not buy a used 40D now and keep it as a second body when the 60D surfaces? The decline in 40D values has slowed at this point, I would guess, and you would have the latest (greatest?). How will you feel if you find that the 60D comes out 3 months later and is a stunner? The used 50D prices will plummet at that point, right?

I feel your pain. This has been a real grind....


----------



## Canon 14-24 (Jul 27, 2010)

24-70 2.8 IS L
60 2.8 IS
35mm 1.4 II L


----------



## MadButcher (Jul 27, 2010)

I sincerely hope the 5D mk3, 24-70 /2.8 IS and 35 /1.4 II would come out.
I would buy them all 3 at once.
Then I would be complete with my 70-200 which i would prefer to use on FF instead of crop.


----------



## Stuart (Jul 27, 2010)

So maybe only 3 lenses in the shows, then a 60D video camera after :-(


----------



## Michal (Jul 27, 2010)

Canon Rumors said:


> <p><strong>â€¦. another soon after?
> 
> 
> <span style=\"font-weight: normal;\">Iâ€™m told we can expect 3 new lenses to be shown off at the Canon EXPO and Photokina.</span></strong><strong> </strong>Canon lauched 3 lenses with the 7D last year, so itâ€™s notÃ‚ unprecedented.</p>
> ...



Back to "quality" rumour reporting I see. Oh well, every click on the main site counts so why not post all those made up "rumours". The qquality difference between say "photorumours" and "canonrumors" is growing by the day.


----------



## Woody (Jul 27, 2010)

Canon 14-24 said:


> 24-70 2.8 IS L
> 60 2.8 IS
> 35mm 1.4 II L



Similar to my guess, but I'll replace the 35 f/1.4L with 14-24 f/2.8L. These should go nicely with the 60D.

Couple of months later, we should see a cheap EF-S 35 f/1.8 lens (hopefully with ring USM... please please) announced together with an EVIL camera. Canon's biggest competitors Nikon and Sony already have something in this department and I'll be most surprised if Canon does not join the party soon.


----------



## unfocused (Jul 28, 2010)

> I'll tell ya, If the 60d doesn't come out before or during the month of september... I'm buying a 50d!!!



I'd suggest a 7D. No risk of buyer's remorse there.


----------



## J-Man (Jul 28, 2010)

1DsIV & 60D
24-70LIS, 50 1.4 replacement(L?), 100-400 replacement(maybe EFs prime)

3D, 35LII


----------



## muteteh (Jul 28, 2010)

Such guesses have already been made on this site based on the  dates and rates at which Canon released lenses over the past 10 years - 4-5 lenses a year, usually at Feb & Sep, and this year only 1 lens announced at January. Connect the three items, and - Voila! - extrapolate that Canon is to announce three more lenses in September, say in Photokina.

It's a sad state of affairs that it's so easy to produce CR2 level rumors.


----------



## Woody (Jul 28, 2010)

muteteh said:


> Such guesses have already been made on this site based on the  dates and rates at which Canon released lenses over the past 10 years - 4-5 lenses a year, usually at Feb & Sep, and this year only 1 lens announced at January. Connect the three items, and - Voila! - extrapolate that Canon is to announce three more lenses in September, say in Photokina.
> 
> It's a sad state of affairs that it's so easy to produce CR2 level rumors.



Good point. Challenge is to get all three lens predictions correct.


----------



## funkboy (Jul 28, 2010)

My guesses for September, in order of likelyhood (this should all be pretty obvious by now):

- 60D
- 60mm f/2.8 IS macro

Sometime either in September or later in the fall:

- 24-70L f/2.8 IS
- 35L II
- 1DsIV
- 14-24L f/2.8

Wishful thinking:

- 135L IS
- 200L IS
- other fast primes or a prime-replacing f/2 zoom


----------



## JornLande (Jul 28, 2010)

Woody said:


> Canon 14-24 said:
> 
> 
> > 24-70 2.8 IS L
> ...


Only a moron would use 14-24 on a crop body.


----------



## Cobalt720 (Jul 28, 2010)

J-Man said:


> 1DsIV & 60D
> 24-70LIS, 50 1.4 replacement(L?), 100-400 replacement(maybe EFs prime)
> 
> 3D, 35LII



I was considering the 7d, but if i got it, I would have to buy a cheaper lens because I really only want to spend 2 grand in total on tripod, camera, and lens. "This is my first camera, but I still know a shit load about DSLRs"

P.S: My Friend owns a 7d and my other friend owns a Nikon D300s, and trust me, the 7d is better!!!


----------



## Woody (Jul 28, 2010)

JornLande said:


> Only a moron would use 14-24 on a crop body.



Tell that to the morons out there who use the Sigma 12-24, Canon 16-35 and 17-40 etc on a crop body.

While the 14-24 may be more suited for release with a 1Ds4, it is not clear whether the latter will be released this year.


----------



## Canon 14-24 (Jul 28, 2010)

Woody said:


> While the 14-24 may be more suited for release with a 1Ds4, it is not clear whether the latter will be released this year.


They threw in the 14mm II under the "big" press release of the 1ds3, I wouldn't be surprised if they did it again for the 14-24 with the 1ds4, but some speculation as to whether the 1ds4 will even be released this year...though if I recall the 14mm II/1ds3 was a summer/august announcement...so maybe as the lens and camera are both overdue (wishful thinking again)!


----------



## Justin (Jul 28, 2010)

I think it will be 2 lenses followed by a third.

Two lenses announced with 60D = 

60 2.8 Macro - I don't know why but this seems to be the consensus
24-70 2.8 IS - because it's so long overdue

1Ds4 in November/December with a redesigned prime 50 or 35.


----------



## Isurus (Jul 28, 2010)

Why are people so convinced that the 60mm macro will get an update with I/S? Just because of the patent?

The bigger question for me is why would someone prefer to have this lens over the 100mm macro? While I know there are cost and size advantages, I would think the not-as-pleasant out-of-focus areas, EF-S limitation (can't mount to FF), shorter working distance, and probably poorer build construction would be things you wouldn't want to give up.

It seems to me there are more important lenses in the line-up that are actually in need of an update.


----------



## J-Man (Jul 28, 2010)

So anyone with a 1D series is a moron if they use a 14-24...
Rrrright, what other choice is there for 1.3x?


----------



## unfocused (Jul 28, 2010)

> Why are people so convinced that the 60mm macro will get an update with I/S?



If we only get three lenses, I hoping 60mm macro is NOT one of them. (Already have the 100mm). I suppose it might be an "easy" upgrade for Canon if it's an EF-S lens â€“ Add IS and call it good. But, not sure of the demand. 

Then again, I'm not sure why they needed four tilt-shift lenses either.

Can't really get too excited about any of the lenses that are surfacing in the rumors. Maybe good news for my checkbook, even if doesn't feed my addiction.


----------



## nzmargolies (Jul 29, 2010)

unfocused said:


> > I'll tell ya, If the 60d doesn't come out before or during the month of september... I'm buying a 50d!!!
> 
> 
> 
> I'd suggest a 7D. No risk of buyer's remorse there.



i just did that for the exact same reason...
7d is fantastic


----------



## ronderick (Jul 29, 2010)

unfocused said:


> > Why are people so convinced that the 60mm macro will get an update with I/S?
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I think a EF-S 60mm H-IS would be an attractive option for people who sticks to APS-C bodies. You'd be a lot better off with IS at the 100mm range (roughly 96mm with 1.6x bodies). The current 100mm becomes a 160mm, so the 100mm macro w/o IS might not make a good choice for entry model owners.

As for TS-E lens, they serve the niche market of architecture and landscape photography. While the general public may not see a need for these specialized primes, it makes life a lot easier for those who makes a living out of these fields (right now there's probably no competitor for the 17mm TSE).


----------



## Canon 14-24 (Jul 29, 2010)

ronderick said:


> As for TS-E lens, they serve the niche market of architecture and landscape photography. While the general public may not see a need for these specialized primes, it makes life a lot easier for those who makes a living out of these fields (right now there's probably no competitor for the 17mm TSE).



and tilting on the 90mm is excellent for taking shots of products


----------



## match14 (Jul 29, 2010)

EF 15-60mm f/4L IS USM


----------



## Justin (Jul 29, 2010)

The money maker for canon and best defense against Nikon would be to match and exceed their lenses for pros. Candidates:

24-70 2.8 IS - exceed
14-28 2.8 - match
50 1.4 IS - exceed
35 1.4 II - exceed
500 5.6 IS - exceed
600 5.6 IS - exceed
135 1.8 IS - exceed


----------



## scott (Jul 30, 2010)

I hope they announce the 60D and I will be buying it along with the EF 24-70 f/2.8L IS. Otherwise, I will be picking up the 7D. I have almost pulled the trigger on the 7D a few times while buying glass or other electronics on Amazon.


----------



## muteteh (Aug 1, 2010)

My 2 cents:

1. A new kit lens with a new body, say the 60D or 1Ds mk IV. Canon announced new bodies regularily, and has announced - on average over the last decade - one kit lens per year.

2. New TS-E 45mm & 90mm. Considering the TS-E 17mm & 24mm were announced 18 months ago, I think Canon would announce new TS-E 45mm & 90mm before the end of 2011.

3. Primes. I'll put my money on something like a new EF 180mm f/2 Macro H-IS USM, or EF 28mm f/1.4L USM.


----------



## nzmargolies (Aug 2, 2010)

muteteh said:


> My 2 cents:
> 
> 1. A new kit lens with a new body, say the 60D or 1Ds mk IV. Canon announced new bodies regularily, and has announced - on average over the last decade - one kit lens per year.
> 
> ...



i would love more primes, because i love my fast lenses, but those sound highly unlikely. the 180 will not get 1 2/3 stops faster all at once (though it would be awesome) and a 28 is too close to the 24. I hope the 24-105 goes to 2.8, or some zoom lens gets a constant f/2. my viewfinder is just too spoiled by f/1.4 to settle for an f/4 zoom, no matter how sharp it is.


----------



## Joaaso (Aug 3, 2010)

Isurus said:


> EF-S limitation (can't mount to FF)


It's been suggested that it might be EF.. and the patent-drawings seems to have a relatively wide back element.. might just be inaccurate drawings of course..


----------



## Justin (Aug 5, 2010)

Ha ha. F/4 zooms have their place, of course, but I am with you on the fast glass: fast AF, shallow dof, nice bokeh, bright viewfinder. Two limitations: 1) price (surmountable) 2) weight (sometimes surmountable)



nzmargolies said:


> muteteh said:
> 
> 
> > My 2 cents:
> ...


----------



## muteteh (Aug 6, 2010)

nzmargolies said:


> muteteh said:
> 
> 
> > My 2 cents:
> ...



Actually, there's a rumor (the discussion was sent to the bodies forum) that the 35mm prime will get an upgrade, with an f/1.8 max aperture. This sounds surprising, but as I wrote before - I think it's about time Canon re-did it's cheaper 20mm-24mm-28mm-35mm primes with improved optics, f/1.8 aperture, and USM.


----------



## nocojoe (Aug 7, 2010)

I am excited to see the 35 1.8 and how it holds up. I hope it will be a good lens, something that I can put on my 5d classic and take some really cool lowlight pictures.


----------



## Sebastian (Aug 12, 2010)

muteteh said:


> 2. New TS-E 45mm & 90mm. Considering the TS-E 17mm & 24mm were announced 18 months ago, I think Canon would announce new TS-E 45mm & 90mm before the end of 2011.



The 90mm TS isn't _that_ bad, but a redo of the TS lenses is actually a good guess, IMHO.



muteteh said:


> 3. Primes. I'll put my money on something like a new EF 180mm f/2 Macro H-IS USM, or EF 28mm f/1.4L USM.



Forgot a ".8" here? The 200mm f/2 L IS USM is a rather huge lens, a 180mm f/2 wouldn't likely be much smaller. I think that'd be an awfully big macro lens...


Regards,

Sebastian


----------



## idigi (Aug 26, 2010)

nocojoe said:


> I am excited to see the 35 1.8 and how it holds up. I hope it will be a good lens, something that I can put on my 5d classic and take some really cool lowlight pictures.


It may be coming... 35mm f/2 (imported) is "Temporarily unavailable" at B&H:
http://www.bhphotovideo.com/c/product/12119-GREY/Canon_2507A002_Wide_Angle_EF_35mm.html

35mm f/2 (USA) is "Temporarily out of stock":
http://www.bhphotovideo.com/c/product/12119-USA/Canon_2507A002_Wide_Angle_EF_35mm.html

This lens has been unavailable for the past several days since I was watching it.

Amazon: Only 3 left in stock--order soon (more on the way). 
http://www.amazon.com/Canon-35mm-Wide-Angle-Cameras/dp/B00009XVCU/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&s=electronics&qid=1282790751&sr=8-1

Adorama seems to have it in stock - no messages/warnings there.


----------



## muteteh (Aug 27, 2010)

Canon Rumors said:


> <p><strong>â€¦. another soon after?
> 
> 
> <span style=\"font-weight: normal;\">Iâ€™m told we can expect 3 new lenses to be shown off at the Canon EXPO and Photokina.</span></strong><strong> </strong>Canon lauched 3 lenses with the 7D last year, so itâ€™s notÃ‚ unprecedented.</p>
> ...



We just had four lenses announced (fishsye zoom, 70-300, 300, and 400), with two more announced to be shown at photokina (500 and 600).

Has the announcement been made earlier than expected, or can we expect a 5th lens to be announced at November / December ?


----------



## drummstikk (Aug 27, 2010)

Nobody has mentioned the stupidest thing about this lens. It's not the variable aperture. It's not the slow f/5.6 at the 300mm end of the range. And it's not the salty price.

It's the zoom ring out in _*FRONT*_ of the focus ring, the opposite of any other lens in the Canon line (that I know of, correct me if I'm wrong). Imagine going back and forth between, say, a 24-105 f/4.0 and this lens. You'd go to zoom, but mess up your focus instead. That's the same deal breaker as on the Sigma 120-300mm f/2.8.

Un-flippin'-believable.


----------



## MadButcher (Aug 27, 2010)

Damned. I allready thought I saw that or somethings.
It's true, that is fucking unbelievable.
This is indeed real stupid.
It's the same thing as using clockwise turning instead to zoom in (like Nikon).


----------



## Jack (Aug 28, 2010)

drummstikk said:


> Nobody has mentioned the stupidest thing about this lens. It's not the variable aperture. It's not the slow f/5.6 at the 300mm end of the range. And it's not the salty price.
> 
> It's the zoom ring out in _*FRONT*_ of the focus ring, the opposite of any other lens in the Canon line (that I know of, correct me if I'm wrong). Imagine going back and forth between, say, a 24-105 f/4.0 and this lens. You'd go to zoom, but mess up your focus instead. That's the same deal breaker as on the Sigma 120-300mm f/2.8.
> 
> Un-flippin'-believable.



The EF-S 15-85 has the zoom up front
The EF-S 17-85 same
The EF 28-135 same
The EF 100-300 same


----------

